# Anyone from Cleveland, OH?



## bouncingtigger (Jan 30, 2009)

Hubby is possibly relocating with his job to Cleveland, OH and wondered if there was anyone from that area....

I'd be interested in finding out about the different areas, and if you can recommend any particular ones for living... hubby will be working in Independence so ideally would like to be about 20-30mins away.


----------



## AmericaninFrance (Jan 28, 2009)

*Moving to Cleveland*



bouncingtigger said:


> Hubby is possibly relocating with his job to Cleveland, OH and wondered if there was anyone from that area....
> 
> I'd be interested in finding out about the different areas, and if you can recommend any particular ones for living... hubby will be working in Independence so ideally would like to be about 20-30mins away.



Although I do not live in Cleveland at this time, I have lived there for many years. Independence is actually a pretty nice town. If you are looking for something 20 to 30 mins away, try the cities/towns south of Independence. North Royalton and Brecksville which are south of Independence are also nice.


----------



## bouncingtigger (Jan 30, 2009)

AmericaninFrance said:


> Although I do not live in Cleveland at this time, I have lived there for many years. Independence is actually a pretty nice town. If you are looking for something 20 to 30 mins away, try the cities/towns south of Independence. North Royalton and Brecksville which are south of Independence are also nice.


Many thanks for that AiF. I've had a look at property in Independence, Cleveland Heights, Barberton, Shaker Heights, Brooklyn and Bedford. All seem within our price range. 

For hubby, he will be travelling around with work so I need to make sure that there is stuff for me to get involved with in the local area.

Thanks again...x


----------



## AmericaninFrance (Jan 28, 2009)

*Cleveland*



bouncingtigger said:


> Many thanks for that AiF. I've had a look at property in Independence, Cleveland Heights, Barberton, Shaker Heights, Brooklyn and Bedford. All seem within our price range.
> 
> For hubby, he will be travelling around with work so I need to make sure that there is stuff for me to get involved with in the local area.
> 
> Thanks again...x


Bedford might have some crime issues. Cleveland Heights and Shaker Heights are nice towns and are more diverse than the other areas mentioned. If you want, you can let me know what you want to get involved in and I might be able to give you some direction.


----------



## bouncingtigger (Jan 30, 2009)

Hellooo again!

It has been a while since I was last here as I've had a couple of hip replacements...

Now back up and running so I'll be having a nose around in a minute to see what I have missed.. 

You may remember I joined initially because there was a possibility that hubby could be relocating to Cleveland, OH. Well that possibility is starting to turn into more of a reality...

Hubby was given lots of information by the company and it turned out that he needed to be employed with them for a year before they could apply for a visa... That will the case in a couple of months.

At present he is in Europe with some of the guys he would be working with, getting to know the kind of work he would be doing, as well as seeing how he gets on with the team... it's also a kind of working interview which he's been told has gone very well...

Its possible we'll know in the next couple of weeks if the ball will start rolling


----------

